# Russian Tokarev



## Bruenor (Oct 2, 2008)

I wasn't sure where to put this topic, but thought that I'd get the most responses over here. Does anyone have a Tokarev? With ammo prices the way they are, I like the price of this ammo. I can get it for about $0.11 a round, which is less than my 9mm.


----------



## firestick (Oct 19, 2008)

I have a Tokarev (chinese copy) in 9mm. The one you are looking at (Russian) should be 7,62x25. They are great shooters. However, my advice is to buy all the ammo you can afford. Supply seems to be spotty so stock up.
Bill


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

Unless you can get it in a standard round, I wouldnt want one for anything other than a novelty.


----------



## Bruenor (Oct 2, 2008)

firestick said:


> I have a Tokarev (chinese copy) in 9mm. The one you are looking at (Russian) should be 7,62x25. They are great shooters. However, my advice is to buy all the ammo you can afford. Supply seems to be spotty so stock up.
> Bill


Yeah, it's in 7.62x25. I'm looking at getting one and putting away a couple of thousand rounds.


----------



## firestick (Oct 19, 2008)

7,62x25 comes in a 2260rd case, sealed in a metal can (think "spam can") which is packed in a wooden case. I wouldn't hesitate to buy a Tokarev but I would definitely stock up on cheap ammo while I could. 7,62x25 is also available in brass cased, boxer primed ammo but it's a lot more expensive. Brass is also available if you handload.
Bill


----------



## kypossumdog (Jun 2, 2004)

Just keep in mind Bruenor that the cheap 7.62x25 is surplus with the corrosive primers. So make sure you clean it well after shooting. I always use near boiling water to flush the salts then clean with usual solvents, lube and its good to go.

Not sure of your familiarity with corrosive ammo and just wanted to give you and others a heads up.

If your looking for hollow points Wolf, under their Gold Line which I think is actually ammo made Privi-Partisan, has a JHP but your pay for them.

One poistive thing about going with the Tokarev over say the CZ-52(a Czech surplus pistol also in 7.62x25) is that spare magazines should be easier to locate and cheaper. Additionally the CZ-52 has a notoriously brittle firing pin that is easily broken with dry firing.

The 7.62x25mm is one heck of a little round. It's actually sort of a +P+ version of the 7.63 Mauser; with the right ammo it gets above 1400 fps all without the recoil of a .357 Magnum. Granted a much smaller bullet, but still an excellent penetrator.


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

Besides getting as much ammo as you can, do the same with the magazines.


----------



## tn_junk (Nov 28, 2006)

I have owned two 7.62x25 Tok's. *GREAT GUNS*-
They are one of the, if not the, fastest pistol rounds made. Almost, but not quite, Identical to a .30 Mauser round. There were also a couple of Soviet Machine Guns chambered for this round.
In addition to stocking up on surplus ammo, check out Reed's Ammo (www.reedsammo.com). They offer a whole bunch of loadings, including some hollow points that are devastating, for this gun. Just be sure and clean it really good after shooting the milsurp ammo, as it is very corrosive.

alan

p.s. While at the Reed website, look at their recoil springs for the Tok. You probably want to go to a little stronger spring, and buy a couple of extra firing pins. The gun is very easy to take apart and service.


----------



## denaliguide (Aug 30, 2008)

Properly sealed, your ammo has basically a shelf life greater than yourself.

All that stuff in Kosovo, and that mess, was old stored corrosive primer fuelled.

DG



tn_junk said:


> I have owned two 7.62x25 Tok's. *GREAT GUNS*-
> They are one of the, if not the, fastest pistol rounds made. Almost, but not quite, Identical to a .30 Mauser round. There were also a couple of Soviet Machine Guns chambered for this round.
> In addition to stocking up on surplus ammo, check out Reed's Ammo (www.reedsammo.com). They offer a whole bunch of loadings, including some hollow points that are devastating, for this gun. Just be sure and clean it really good after shooting the milsurp ammo, as it is very corrosive.
> 
> ...


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

I own several and CCW carry one of my Czech CZ-52's chambered in 7.62X25mm Tokarev. I got half a dozen of them pistols back a few years ago wholesale, and handed one to my brother and my sister.. I even picked up an armorer's kit plus a couple of the 9mm parabellum conversion barrels for my CZ-52's..

Other Soviet-Bloc weapons chambered in this caliber of 7.62X25mm are the TT-33 semi-auto pistol, and the PPSh-41 sub-machinegun.

I have replaced the firing pins and the main recoil spring, on all of the pistols..










A Springfield Armory model 1911 Govt. in .45 a.c.p. next to a CZ-52 in 7.62X25mm Tokarev










I have boxer primed brass cased ammunition besides the mil-surplus squirreled away..The spam cans of ammo will last a long time, but remember it is corrosive!!! Being a Marine Corps Veteran, I always clean my weapon after firing it...


----------

